
Ask HN: How do you develop applications that target Kubernetes in production? - Greenie0506
I&#x27;m aware of the various options for developing in Kubernetes such as Draft, Telepresence, and Skaffold. I&#x27;m interested in learning more about the different options for developers who don&#x27;t have access to a Kubernetes environment during development. How do you develop your application that eventually runs in Kubernetes when you do not have access to Kubernetes?
======
ahpearce
As bockris said, you can stand up minikube locally. Or if you download Docker
for Desktop, they now have the option of a built-in local K8's.

Kubernetes shouldn't necessarily be a 'target'. You can write any app, and if
you make it deployable via a Docker container via a Docker image (a
Dockerfile; plenty of info on that on the web), then it should be deployable
to K8's.

------
bockris
Do you mean applications? Making sure they are easily containerized and follow
12 factor guidelines is all you really need imo You should be able to run
minikube on whatever dev machine you are already using.

